# Exposed Wood Beam in Garage



## jar546 (Aug 31, 2019)

So here is a question.  Does this wood beam have to be covered?  This is a garage with living space above it.  Would your answer change if there were no living space above?


----------



## cda (Aug 31, 2019)

No the sprinklers will save the day.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 1, 2019)

Those are light fixtures cda.

Yes, with habitable space;





And yes, without, unless they have separated the attic space communicating attic space to the underside of sheathing.


----------



## cda (Sep 1, 2019)

What happened to energy conservation ?


I thought they were the new fire sprinkler/ light combo.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 1, 2019)

*....................*


----------



## Paul Sweet (Sep 2, 2019)

It might be acceptable as an alternative method (IBC 104.11) if it is oversized so that the structurally required section will be left once the outer faces char.  I expect that wrapping it with gypsum board would cost less.

https://www.awc.org/pdf/codes-standards/publications/tr/AWC-TR10-1604.pdf


----------



## e hilton (Sep 2, 2019)

Paul Sweet said:


> .  I expect that wrapping it with gypsum board would cost less.


That would require the builder to spend $50 additional on the sheetrock crew.  
You know one of the first things that i noticed in that picture ... one of my pet peeves ... bare walls.  How much would it cost to have the painters shoot one coat of primer on the walls and ceiling, and how much more finished would it look.


----------



## steveray (Sep 3, 2019)

CT has an amendment for this....Think log home attached garage...

(Amd) R302.6 Dwelling/garage fire separation. The garage shall be separated as required by Table R302.6 except that wood structural members of the minimum dimension specified in the 2015 International Building Code for Type IV construction shall be acceptable without further protection.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 3, 2019)

Yes under the IRC it has to be wrapped
However under alternate materials and methods they could use IBC if it meets the minimum dimensions. Here we just tell them to rock it and they do.

602.4.2 Floor framing.
Wood beams and girders shall be of sawn or glued-laminated timber and shall be not less than 6 inches (152 mm) nominal in width and not less than 10 inches (254 mm) nominal in depth. Framed sawn or glued-laminated timber arches, which spring from the floor line and support floor loads, shall be not less than 8 inches (203 mm) nominal in any dimension. Framed timber trusses supporting floor loads shall have members of not less than 8 inches (203 mm) nominal in any dimension.


They are missing a lot of fasteners to have living space above a garage
2012 IRC

TABLE R702.3.5
MINIMUM THICKNESS AND APPLICATION OF GYPSUM BOARD
e.    Type X gypsum board for garage ceilings beneath habitable rooms shall be installed perpendicular to the ceiling framing and shall be fastened at maximum 6 inches o.c. by minimum 17/8 inches 6d coated nails or equivalent drywall screws.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 3, 2019)

At least they got the garage door brackets installed over top of the gypsum protection.  Always a butcher job when they are installed first and the drywallers try to get tight joints around them.


----------



## Sleepy (Sep 3, 2019)

Also from IRC Table R302.6 Dwelling-Garage Separation:

Structure(s) supporting floor/ceiling assemblies used for separation required by this section | Not less than 1/2-inch gypsum board or equivalent.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 3, 2019)

e hilton said:


> That would require the builder to spend $50 additional on the sheetrock crew.
> You know one of the first things that i noticed in that picture ... one of my pet peeves ... bare walls.  How much would it cost to have the painters shoot one coat of primer on the walls and ceiling, and how much more finished would it look.



I believe the term is "value engineered out"


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 3, 2019)

Glenn said:


> At least they got the garage door brackets installed over top of the gypsum protection.  Always a butcher job when they are installed first and the dry wallers try to get tight joints around them.



But it does't work on the studs on ether side of the garage door.


----------

